# new guy advice on first gun



## Higelj2 (Nov 13, 2011)

New guy here, looking for advice on first gun. I have been reading alot on this site over the past week and kinda was looking for a sig 2022 as my first....but went to the shooting range today and rented a glock 19 9mm, They didn't have a sig 2022 for rent. I want to get a gun that I can afford to shoot and practice before I would feel comfortable carrying which is why I'm leaning toward 9mm. If you had to choose between the Glock 19 and the sig 2022 which one would you buy? After shooting many many rounds and feel comfortable handling I will look for a more compact gun to carry, but to get my feet wet what would you offer for advice? thanks, Jeff


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i would look at the swiss or austrian gun


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

They are both good pistols and will do what you seem to want them for, I would suggest finding a 2022 and see how comfortable it is in your hand. See if the sig sits naturally and you can reach all the controls with out having to change your grip. If you have to move your hand to operate anything it is not a proper fit. But Sig makes a lot of fine handguns so finding one that works is doable. With the Glock it's easier if you can hold it and reach the slide leaver your good.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

IMO...Get the Sig SP2022 in 9mm as your first ..they are high quality and have changeable backstraps with great accuracy and ergonomics, price is great as well....I own two and have owned a Glock as well...the glocks will be there when you are ready for your next pistol, but for your first....the 2022 is the best kept secret in firearms....period....JJ


----------



## fullfathomfive (Nov 12, 2011)

Definitely try both, Glocks feel different in the hand then the Sig, I was contemplating the same thing......and after a lot of research and testing I found that none of them fit me the best, what did was the CZ p07 duty, same price point as fore mentioned, very reliable, accurate!, and great customer service if one needs it. The only drawback of the CZ is limited aftermarket products. The sig is was my #2, again limited products for the 2022. The glock has tons of aftermarket/holsters for it, but in the end you need something you feel good with in your hand and can trust to act accordingly.

Good luck!


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I say Glock 19 without a doubt

but the Sig 2022 is a good choice as well


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Sig Sauer P2022's are the best kept secret in the hand gunning crowd.

I own 2 Sig Pro's a 9 mm & a .40

Here's my 9mm










I've kept 1 Glock - I've sold all the rest -

I do not like their grip angle (which they did not change in their Gen 4 Gun).

I took my P2022 to my gun smith and asked him if he could improve the trigger.

He said no ... it was the best trigger ... right out of the box ... that Sig makes.

Pretty high praise coming from a man that makes his living doing trigger jobs.

:smt1099


----------



## viper7342 (Nov 15, 2011)

If it were me, without a doubt it would be the SP2022, but that is just personal preference after having owned both, I don't like the grip angle on a Glock, but I do like almost everything about the SP2022 from it's accuracy to it's smooth DA trigger pull and crisp SA let off. However, for you, I would suggest handling and firing as many as possible, until you find one that you are comfortable with and can shoot accurately. Guns that I would suggest taking a close look at include the Smith M&P series, Springfield XD/XDm Series, Ruger SR series and the Browning High Power. Good Luck, you will know when you find the right one for YOU.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Why limit yourself to just those two choices? So many others out there from which to select a decent starter pistol. Single action 1911 framed 9mm's by Springfield Armory, and Springfield's XD series (including the XDm's), and a real pleaser the M&P Smith and Wesson series. There are certainly more (Ruger, Taurus, Kahr, etc..) but these are good ones to consider. Take your time and try them out if possible before you buy.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

You can't really go wrong with either. They are both fine weapons.


----------



## cashinin (Dec 24, 2011)

If your intentions are to shoot a lot then get the Glock...Why because there is no gun, other than the Glock that the novice can replace any of the parts over time and the parts are cheap and available everywhere... you don`t need a gunsmith....They have tested Glocks for hundreds of thousands of rounds and they still shoot 1 1/2 inch groups.....Glock has the largest choice of calibers in all sizes from sub compact to full size...If you want to customize.. the Glock is the gun also because custom parts are everywhere, you can build a very accurate target gun cheap compared to 1911`s...Glocks have the best resale value if you wish to sell it at some point..Most of the polymer 9mm`s are good today but none offer the versatility of the Glock...I own them and I have a HK USP that I love but they are expensive and changing things are expensive...I`ll always have a Glock around...


----------

